# How to mount Type 12 file system



## balanga (Mar 16, 2016)

Any suggestions as to how to access this disk?


```
root@ThinkPad:/mnt # gpart list ada1
Geom name: ada1
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 151396799
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: ada1s1
   Mediasize: 77515128832 (72G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r0w0e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 12
   length: 77515128832
   offset: 32256
   type: !12
   index: 1
   end: 151396798
   start: 63
Consumers:
1. Name: ada1
   Mediasize: 77515161600 (72G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

I thought it had been formatted as NTFS under Windows, but `gpart` does not show this.


----------



## kpa (Mar 16, 2016)

Partition type !12 is "FAT32 with int13h extensions" according to this page:

http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/mbr/PartTypes.htm

Are you sure you formatted it as NTFS? It would show as ntfs (partition type !07 using the numbers) in the gpart(8) output if it was.


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 16, 2016)

I see that balanga is working on a Thinkpad. According to this: https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html


> IBM also uses 0x12 for its Rescue and Recovery partition on Thinkpad laptops.


----------



## balanga (Mar 16, 2016)

kpa said:


> Partition type !12 is "FAT32 with int13h extensions" according to this page:
> 
> http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/mbr/PartTypes.htm
> 
> Are you sure you formatted it as NTFS? It would show as ntfs (partition type !07 using the numbers) in the gpart(8) output if it was.




I didn't format the disk myself - it's one I picked up at a junk store. If I try booting up from it, it says NTLDR is missing, that's why I thought it was NTFS formatted.

I have mounted it now as `-t msdosfs`, but I'm surprised at it's layout since `gpart` identifies it as a 72GB disk and a rescue partition is normally only a few MBs.


----------



## balanga (Mar 16, 2016)

Maxnix said:


> I see that balanga is working on a Thinkpad. According to this: https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html



How did you know I was using a ThinkPad?

I'm actually trying to access a disk in a http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultrabay-Module-Lenovo-ThinkPad-T420si/dp/B00C0DCPKI


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, in your first post I saw that your hostname is "ThinkPad".


----------

